# Just finished. Nice 9 point.



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Mike Szar (Jun 21, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## brian33080 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks guys for the nice comments. I'll post more pictures of some others later.
Brian


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Bark backing is a cool idea. Nice


----------



## IBEX 2 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thats some sweet work Bud!!


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

real awesome


----------



## bigperm8 (Aug 8, 2013)

Never seen the bark backing...Awesome detail man!


----------



## brian33080 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the complements. 
Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

that bark backing is absolutly wild.


----------



## brae (Aug 9, 2013)

Nice


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

very good work


----------



## brian g (Jan 30, 2010)

Very cool


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Good looking mount and nice buck


----------



## DapperDan (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice. That's wider than the 9-point I've got on my wall.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Beautiful bro, 10 point though. Congrats


----------



## brian33080 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks. Good luck this season.


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice job


----------



## brian33080 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## bounce (Oct 7, 2005)

Good work


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

that's amazing


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

sweet! congrats on that and nice work!


----------



## Honolua (Jun 6, 2013)

Great work


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

scrapewatcher said:


> that bark backing is absolutly wild.



heck yeah!


----------



## brian33080 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

that is just a absolutely stunning mount WOW


----------



## brian33080 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words. 
Brian


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Shazzamm! that is nice!


----------



## brian33080 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Beed321 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

What form is that anyways? Again, that's a beautiful mount!


----------



## brian33080 (Jan 16, 2013)

The form is from Ohio taxidermy supply company. It's their wall pedestal. 722WPR my opinion they are the best forms on the market and great people to deal with. Hands down the best. That's my opinion. Their # is 1 (866) 267-1212. Thanks Brian.


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Excellent! Thank you very much Brian! :thumbs_up


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

Very nice ,love the bark backing.


----------

